# Active Desktop Recovery !!!!



## dreams (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Guys..

I am bac wit another very very annoying problem !!!!

Wat happens is whenevr my sys restarts in the middle i get a Active Desktop Recovery page as the wallpaper..I click on Restore my Active Destop and wat i get is jus a error message..

The error mess contains a Yes and No button..if i click either nothin happens..

So as usual i googled and got a temp solution to edit my registry..

the key to be edited is in current user/software/microsoft/internet explorer/desktop/components..

when i go here i get a key DeskHtmlVersion - valueData 110.
I should change 110 to 0.

Then goto desktop properties and select my wallpaper and my wallpapers comes bac..

I need to stop this annoyin Active Desktop permanently..So techies help me out.

TIA


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 14, 2007)

start-->>run-->>type regedit and press enter

Navigate to this:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\
Explorer

Right click on right pane and select
New-->>DWORD value

Name it as: NoActiveDesktop
and set the value 1


----------



## dreams (Jun 16, 2007)

> start-->>run-->>type regedit and press enter
> 
> Navigate to this:
> HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\
> ...


thnx man..think its fixed..if stil occurs wil revert bac.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 17, 2007)

dreams said:
			
		

> thnx man..think its fixed..if stil occurs wil revert bac.


welcome frnd. Must post again..if problem reverts back.I will have to find the solution again.


----------

